# Star Trek Picard: Trailer zur Season 2 mit einer alten Bekannten



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Januar 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Star Trek Picard: Trailer zur Season 2 mit einer alten Bekannten* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Picard: Trailer zur Season 2 mit einer alten Bekannten*


----------



## PeaceTank (26. Januar 2022)

Bei dem Schietwetter kann man ja mal reinschauen.


----------



## RyzA (26. Januar 2022)

Ich freue mich schon.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (26. Januar 2022)

Die erste Staffel war Langweilig. Die Zweite muss also viel retten.


----------



## sfc (26. Januar 2022)

Steht bei Kurtzmans Assi-Trek eigentlich auch irgendwas auf eigenen Beinen? Dieses Alternative-Timlime-Rückgängigmachens-Gedöns ist ja jetzt schon wirklich einige Male verarbeitet worden. Sogar mit denselben, damals noch faltenfreien Figuren.


----------



## Blowfeld (26. Januar 2022)

Die erste Staffel war eine herbe Enttäuschung und das Drehbuch der 2. Staffel sieht im Trailer stark nach "alles schon dagewesen" plus Gastauftritte aus... Ich hoffe, dass die Handlung ein paar Überraschungen bereit hält, da ich die Serie bestimmt nicht wegen protziger Effekte schauen mag.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (26. Januar 2022)

Naja,so überzeugt war ich von der ersten Staffel nicht auch Inhaltlich gesehn.Auch von den Darstellern/Persönlichkeiten war das kein Nonplusultra.
Vorallem hat mir der Humor,Witzigkeit gefehlt egal vom welcher Darsteller auch immer.Das jemand in einer prikären Lage kommt oder in einer ungewöhnlichen Situation ein guter Spruch kommt.Das war eines der Eigenschaften ,das ich z.B. bei Commander Delta in Raumschiff Enterprise...Das nähste Jahundert sehr geschätz habe.Sein Humor und seine witzigkeit,egal in welche Situation er auch immer war.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. Januar 2022)

Sehr guter Trailer, er macht richtig Lust es zu sehen.
Es sind wieder viele gute bekannte Schauspieler dabei, großartig.


----------



## Randalmaker (26. Januar 2022)

Wow, wie sie einfach mal NULL neue Sachen versuchen. Die gleichen Schauspieler, die gleichen Figuren und die 100.000ste Variante vom Zeitreisen-Mumpitz, welche man nur benutzt, wenn einem sonst überhaupt nicht mehr einfällt. Absolute Enttäuschung, ich hatte das Gegenteil erwartet...


----------



## Pokerclock (26. Januar 2022)

Da erfreue ich mich doch lieber an den guten alten Legos.... ähm ich meine natürlich Klemmbausteinen: https://www.bluebrixx.com/de/sets/star_trek

Haste mehr für Deine Zeit.


----------

